# Panasonic Announces Plans to Invest Billions of Yens in Gigafactory



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Tesla Motors says that by 2020, the joint venture factory will be shipping out 35GWh of cells and 50GWh of packs per year.

More...


----------

